# Changing the PRO rules at Audio Jungle.



## Baron Greuner (Sep 6, 2016)

I haven't had much time to check this out, but looking at it briefly, it seems royalty-free might not be so royalty-free in a few weeks time. Good news for the RF boys by the looks of it. I've had a few messages today from composers but I just don't have the time to go through it because it doesn't affect me personally.
As I see it, there are different ways individual PROs look upon this but apart from that, don't really know how it all works.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 8, 2016)

Do you have a link to the post?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't I'm afraid. I'm just going on what I've been told. Having thought about it after getting contacted, I'm guessing that different PRO firms will have different or let's say 'local' rules, but at the same time there must be an arrangement with Audio Jngle on this, otherwise there could be problems ahead.
For example, the PRS always took a very different view to royalty free music and it's difficult to see how RF music can get on there and qualify for pro royalties at the same time, unless they are now allowing certain rights to be given up and all that type of thing.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 8, 2016)

https://forums.envato.com/t/upcomin...rganization-p-r-o-policy-on-audiojungle/62924


----------



## cAudio (Sep 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> and it's difficult to see how RF music can get on there and qualify for pro royalties at the same time


Do you know of any RF library that doesn't allow PRO-registered music? 
For those in american or australian PROs there is no conflict with RF and PRO-registration as far as I understand it and I know some european PROs let you register the tracks as Library tracks and you act as the publisher yourself.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 11, 2016)

cAudio said:


> Do you know of any RF library that doesn't allow PRO-registered music?
> For those in american or australian PROs there is no conflict with RF and PRO-registration as far as I understand it and I know some european PROs let you register the tracks as Library tracks and you act as the publisher yourself.



That's good news for RF people. 

So how does it all work? You put a track up on an RF site and then register it with a PRO? The PRO now allows this to happen and will collect royalties should the track find it's way onto an appropriate medium?


----------



## cAudio (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes, you upload to an RF site and register with a PRO as a Library track or production music and when a cue sheet is filled you get all the backend. In my limited experience theres not many RF tracks that ends up in broadcast use or other use that generates backend royalties, but it is nice to know that when it does the composer ends up with the royalties and not only the PRO. I understand that PRS have a different view on this.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 11, 2016)

Don't know what the PRS think about that. But we need Daryl on this one. TBH, this all sounds a little bit complicated. I'm not interested enough to contact the PRS, but presumably, if as you say the PRS take a different view to say, BMI, why not just join BMI for those RF tracks?


----------



## cAudio (Sep 11, 2016)

I think you only can be a member of 2 PROs if it is for different territories, e.g. PRS for UK and BMI for the rest of the world. And I don't think every library allows this. But as I said, I have limited knowledge and experience in this area.


----------



## deeeeeee9 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Edit* 

Just spoken to PRS on phone about this, was told there would be no conflict with Audio Jungle from October 4th & to register any existing RF cues on AJ as usual through PRS website (as long as they each have individual titles not 'happy corporate' x 10 etc) 

PRS is a drop down option in list of PROs on the Audio jungle website too


----------

